# Setting fraction angles on a miter saw



## Tony-nubee (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone-
I'm trying to cut some 4.5 inch 38 spring crown for cabinets. Few 90 and a few 45 outside cuts. I'm using a 10" compound miter with short fence (Hitachi) so can't do the upside down against the fence method. I was wondering if there is a trick to setting the saw for those fraction angles ( for example 36.29) that are given on the chart when cutting crowns flat? Do I just need to buy a better saw with bigger fence or one with micro adjustment? Do I use a good digital angle finder and set the saw by that for every cut? Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would never try to get to the 00.29deg. accuracy on a miter saw. For the short distance of the cut on a piece of crown you could never tell the difference. I might try for a 1/2 deg accuracy if the scale on the saw was big enough to read.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tony-nubee said:


> Hi everyone-
> I'm trying to cut some 4.5 inch 38 spring crown for cabinets. Few 90 and a few 45 outside cuts. I'm using a 10" compound miter with short fence (Hitachi) so can't do the upside down against the fence method. I was wondering if there is a trick to setting the saw for those fraction angles ( for example 36.29) that are given on the chart when cutting crowns flat? Do I just need to buy a better saw with bigger fence or one with micro adjustment? Do I use a good digital angle finder and set the saw by that for every cut? Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


You don't have to do the upside down or front to back placement of the crown. Here is a simple way. Stand the crown on the table as it would be placed on the top of the cabinet or on the wall. Cut a wedge for both sides of the fence to support the angle that it is sitting. Set your saw for a 90 degree setting for bevel (zero). 

Place the crown on the table standing and swing the saw to a 45 degree miter and make your cut. Do it that way for either a left or right.








 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Is your saw an SCMS or just a chop saw? If it's a slider, you set the table angle at 31.6 and the bevel at 33.9 for standard 38/52 crown. Most saws are marked at these settings. Then it's a matter of which edge goes against the fence both for inside, outside or left, right.

You can always attach a sacrificial wood fence to the saw so you have a higher fence to stand the crown upside down. It may have to be notched so it doesn't interfere with the action of the saw.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Tony-nubee said:


> Hi everyone-
> I'm trying to cut some 4.5 inch 38 spring crown for cabinets. Few 90 and a few 45 outside cuts. I'm using a 10" compound miter with short fence (Hitachi) so can't do the upside down against the fence method. I was wondering if there is a trick to setting the saw for those fraction angles ( for example 36.29) that are given on the chart when cutting crowns flat? Do I just need to buy a better saw with bigger fence or one with micro adjustment? Do I use a good digital angle finder and set the saw by that for every cut? Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Tony, I've got a little 10" Hitachi and you could extend the fence up some with 1/4" MDF and some double faced taped. 
Alternatively, c-man's method will also work.
If you have a need to spend some money, there are several jigs on the market;
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1405 Crown45 Crown Molding Jig for Miter Saws: Home Improvement
or, there are plans for jigs out there:smile:


----------



## Tony-nubee (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses. I have a non sliding 10" compound miter saw. I will take your advise and try to make my fence taller by making a wooden attachment and give it a try that way. I guess deep down I was also looking for an excuse to buy a 12" sliding saw . Just in case, any recommendation on a good 12" compound sliding saws that offer micro adjustments? Or I shouldn't even be concerned with micro adjustment. (since it was mentioned that small fraction of degrees wont make much difference anyways). I'm trying to make some nice 22.5 cuts for nicer corners. I took on a remodeling project instead of hiring a contractor hoping to get some nice wood working tools out of it without wife getting pissy so far the tools are costing more than contractor not to mention not having a kitchen for the past 2 months. My kids are starting to look like a bigmac


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tony-nubee said:


> I will take your advise and try to make my fence taller by making a wooden attachment and give it a try that way.


You don't have to do that if you do the cuts as described in post #3. It's actually a very simple method.









 







.


----------

